# Server USE flags

## lodder_

Ik heb een server die Apache 2 met php ftp, samba, mail, nfs  server en ik zoek de goede use flags ervoor dat alles goed werkt en stabiel blijft 

plz zeg uw mening over de flags

verlopig heb ik deze:

```
USE="gimpprint ppds ssl imap msn nptl -qt -X -gnome imagemagick -kde -xmms apache2 php gd"
```

----------

## ZeroX-NL

Ik heb een tijdje terug Gentoo ook bij een vriend geinstaleerd als server

Draait dan wel geen mail server en geen nfs op 

heb devolgende useflags gebruikt

```
USE="-gtk -gnome -qt -kde -dvd -alsa -cdr apache2 mysql ftp samba -X jpeg gd"
```

----------

## lodder_

merci ik zal die eens proberen andere use lines zijn nog welcome

----------

## Rainmaker

mijn server's USE flags:

USE="-X -gtk -gnome -alsa -ipv6 -nls apache2 -v4l tiff javascript -qt ldap -berkdb mysql postgres samba imap extensions php ftp session mime curl gd dba winbind quotas xml softquota"

----------

## BartNL

En de mijne:

USE="-alsa -qt -arts -gnome -gtk2 -gtk -icq -kde -mozilla -opengl -oss -oggvorbis -pcmcia -qta -quicktime -videos -voodoo3 -xine -xinerama -xmms -xv -xvid -yahoo -X apache apache2 ftp mysql sql php samba ssl -tokenizer"

----------

## lodder_

merci mannen ik ga er nu een potje van maken om dat in mijn server te steken

----------

## toMeloos

Mijn server:

Belangrijkste taken: Apache 2 + PHP, MySQL, ProFTPd, Postfix + Courier, Samba, NFS, BIND, Shorewall

USE="winbind apache2 chroot curl gd yaz nls ipv6 mysql proftpd imap libwww maildir sasl samba vim tiff ssl xml xml2 -berkdb -X -gtk -gnome -gtk2 -kde -qt -alsa -acpi -dvd -mozilla -pcmcia -arts -esd"

----------

## lodder_

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> Mijn server:
> 
> Belangrijkste taken: Apache 2 + PHP, MySQL, ProFTPd, Postfix + Courier, Samba, NFS, BIND, Shorewall
> 
> USE="winbind apache2 chroot curl gd yaz nls ipv6 mysql proftpd imap libwww maildir sasl samba vim tiff ssl xml xml2 -berkdb -X -gtk -gnome -gtk2 -kde -qt -alsa -acpi -dvd -mozilla -pcmcia -arts -esd"

 

merci, deze flags voldoen het meest aan mijn eisen denk ik heb ook nog een paar dingen over gemomen van de vorig 2 posts

----------

## Gerbstar

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> USE="winbind apache2 chroot curl gd yaz nls ipv6 mysql proftpd imap libwww maildir sasl samba vim tiff ssl xml xml2 -berkdb -X -gtk -gnome -gtk2 -kde -qt -alsa -acpi -dvd -mozilla -pcmcia -arts -esd"

 

De USE-flag proftpd ken ik niet, en ufed en http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml kennen deze ook niet. Ik zie wel vaker dat mensen USE-flags gebruiken die ik niet ken, waar halen jullie die vandaan?

----------

## lodder_

ik denk dat hij wil zeggen dat hij proftpd gebruikt maar ik weet ook niet zeker dat hij het gebruikt

----------

## ikke

 *///lodder\\\ wrote:*   

> gimpprint ppds ssl imap msn nptl -qt -X -gnome imagemagick -kde -xmms apache2 php gd"[/code]

 

- Gimpprint -> waarvoor zou je dat nodig hebben?

- PPDS -> same thing, printing related, niet voor server dus

- ssl: bene bene

-imap: als je mailserver/imap server draait, of PHP met Horde ofzo

- msn: uitzetten, bitlbee ofzo draai je toch niet op een server

- nptl: enkel met 2.6 kernel

Wat dacht je van mysql, xml, xml2, curl,...

Kan momenteel geen USE list van een server geven, want heb er geen access toe  :Wink: 

----------

## lodder_

 *ikke wrote:*   

>  *///lodder\\\ wrote:*   gimpprint ppds ssl imap msn nptl -qt -X -gnome imagemagick -kde -xmms apache2 php gd"[/code] 
> 
> - Gimpprint -> waarvoor zou je dat nodig hebben?
> 
> - PPDS -> same thing, printing related, niet voor server dus
> ...

 

- nptl ik heb een 2.6 kernel hardend met grsec

- msn ik draai bitlbee op mijn server

- imap ik heb een imap mail server

die andere use flags heb je mss ene punt ik zal die verwijderen maar curl wat voor beest is dat precies ?

dit is mijn current use flag line:

```
USE="xml xml2 imap msn nptl -gtk -qt -X -gnome -kde -alsa apache2 php mysql ftp samba jpeg  gd"
```

----------

## ikke

Curl is een URL handling lib, en internet protocols. Of zoiets.

Is oa een extensie voor php (vandaar de curl USE flag bij php)

Wat ik meestal doe: als ik iets emerge, emerge -pv thepackage, dan zien of USE fags goed staan, indien niet eerst make.conf aanpassen, en als één package een flag anders moet hebben (of een paar) package.use aanpassen.

----------

## lodder_

oke thx heb het er nu aan toe gevoegd

----------

